# My 2 boys and my "special" girl



## CatsRidiculous (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello! I have 3 wonderful kitties. A 3 year old black DSH named Axel, a 1 year old black &awhile DSH a named Pickle, and his all white sister Provolone. They are all very different but get along perfectly! Axel is the snuggle bug, Pickle is the feisty one, and Provolone is a "scaredy cat". She is also what I believe to be (or at least what the Internet tells me) a "ringtail". She lies her tail flat on her back all the time. I've never seen anything like it, and neither has anyone who works at the vet office I work for (including doctors!). They are all special in their own way, however, Provolone is truly one of a kind.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome Cats!
Now we REALLY need to see some pictures of your kitties!
Sharon


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm sure we'd all like to see a photo especially of "Provolone" with her tail on her back.....never seen that before.


----------



## CatsRidiculous (Jan 27, 2015)

Here is provolone! Will post the rest of my crew later. I'm very interested in find out more about her uniqueness!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

She's Gorgeous! And what a tail!
That is unique!


----------



## CatsRidiculous (Jan 27, 2015)

She also has heterochromia. One green eye, and one blue eye.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ooh, she is a beauty!! Love the quirky tail!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi CatsRidiculous! I think heterochromia is fairly common in white cats - or at least, cats who have heterochromia are usually white. I know one kitty who often curves his tail over his back, but I've never seen a kitty with her tail completely flat to her back like that! It's always like that? I was curious, so I poked around a little. There really isn't much information, and I don't think I saw another quite like Provolone. But someone had an interesting observation about curly-tailed (ringtailed) cats and heterochromia. It's a random person in the Netherlands, so entirely not trustworthy, lol - still, it's interesting. Cattery Riviums Brits Korthaar

Looking forward to pics of the boys!


----------



## moondiamond (Apr 20, 2013)

Love the name and the kitty! Interesting topic!


----------



## CatsRidiculous (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks spirite! I'm really convinced miss provolone is one of a kind! Heterochromia may be common, but her "happy tail" is not. (That is what we call it in this house, since she always sports it and we'd like to assume she's always happy) If anyone else finds out anything please let me know! Now, as promised, here are the boys!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Aww.. so adorable. Lovely furbabies you have there!


It's called a hypermobile tail. Very much like "double jointed". Though I like the way you call it "happy Tail" !!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh they're cute! But I can only see the little thumbnail for Pickle. The pic of Axel opens larger when I click on it, but not the one of Pickle.

I love Axel's big round eyes. What's he wearing there? He seems sort of ....unsure about it.


----------



## CatsRidiculous (Jan 27, 2015)

Axel gets himself tangled in every plastic bag be sees! It's too cute not to capture!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL! He's got such a look of resignation on his face, like "Oh well, here we go again...me and a plastic bag..."


----------

